# so sound - unable to initialize direct sound?



## komputerdork (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok- first things first. I am computer brain dead. I can follow instructions though and I am determined to fix this. so here goes...

Bought my son a emachine (I know, I know bad idea) got it a few years ago for my 5 year old. he only plays games on it cars, hot wheels etc. My laptop broke (ugh!) so I hooked his computer up to the internet until I can get the other one fixed. Now there is no sound on it. When I go to my computer and check the audio devices I can't click on anything. When he goes to play Cars - it says "Unable to initialize direct sound please verify you have direct sound compatible sound card and current drivers". The game doesn't start just that message comes up with a loud beep.

can someone help us? Could simply moving the computer have done this? Could it have updated when it got on the internet and messed things up? Please - send help =)


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

> Ok- first things first. I am computer brain dead. I can follow instructions though and I am determined to fix this. so here goes...


Me too.

So, the sound disappeared AFTER you hooked it up to the internet? Strange, did you have to install an ISP's CD for your internet access? Maybe some junkware installed something that conflicts with your sound device.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you hooked it up did Windows do any updates?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It could be an update that did it. Is there a hotfix for Windows that will knock out the high definition audio bus?


----------

